# Japanese Gyuto Comparison



## fibonacci (May 21, 2015)

So after lurking for awhile I've put together three choices for what I want and was curious the differences in them. I will be getting a 240mm or 270mm. I work in a hotel kitchen where I prep large amounts of fruit, vegetables, and occasionally slice meat. I've been leaning away from my Henckel because I find it to chunky and unbalanced. Right now I'm leaning towards the AUS-10 gyuto because I'm curious how the metal will perform. My next choice would be the Fujiwara gyuto with the wine color handle because I like the aesthetic and it is slightly cheaper. The Hiromoto Gingmai gyuto also interested me because of its metal content, but with the higher price tag I was a little wary because I'm just not sure how to justify it over the other two.
Any advice would be great! I've also considered the Tojiro DP series, but wanted something a little higher end. Are the three other knives I picked out more refined or is it just marketing?

*Hiromoto AUS-10 Stainless Steel Gyuto*

http://japanesechefsknife.com/Hiromoto.html#Hiromoto

*Tenmi-Jyuraku **Gingami No.3 Series*

http://japanesechefsknife.com/Page4.html#GingamiNo.3

*Fujiwara Kanefusa FKM Series*

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FKMSeries.html


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I wouldn't call it marketing. Outside of knife nuts, nobody knows what you're talking about. There was a documentary called Springhammer recently that showed the process that Tojiro uses,  They are factory stamped knives cut by machines, then ground quickly.  The Hiromoto knives, you know exactly who forged it in his one man shop.  That means something to me.


----------



## fibonacci (May 21, 2015)

Ah ok, it's good to know the difference in effort put into each knife, that also is a big factor for me as well.
I really wish the super aogami's weren't sold out. I like the patina they get on the edge.

Also found this: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin/gesshin-specials/gesshin-270mm-stainless-gyuto.html

I've read that everything Gesshin produces is amazing. Is there truth to this?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

My advice is

1) Since the japanese knives are going to be thinner and lighter than henckel, I think you can transition to 270mm if you are used to 10" henckel no problem

2) If you have prep duties then 270mm will be more efficient and less fatiguing over time.

3) Since it's your most important tool, that you're using for hours every day, don't let $50 one way or another change your mind.  Get what you really want.

All my experiences buying from JKI have been top notch.  Quality control is very tight. Even the lower priced lines are very consistent.  I've only used the honesuki from the gesshin stainless line. For a $70 knife, the fit and finish was very good and the bevel was totally even.  I've seen hack sharpening jobs on cheaper knives.   I have Kochi from there and also Gesshin uraku for myself and gifts.  Gesshin uraku, gesshin stainless, gonbei, or suisin inox western would all be great knives that you don't need to baby


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

I have knives by every company in the original question.

Hiromoto is pretty good. If you want a cool conversation piece or are leaning towards the Tenmi Jyuraku G3 or AS (google cktg they have the AS 240mm in stock...) you probably won't be disappointed. Make sure to ask koki for a nice one if you get the G3 (inspect every knife you get before you use it!) and I would act fast if you are leaning towards Hiro at all as they won't be around for long specifically the AUS-10 which is a beauty and my current workhorse gyuto (very similar to vg-10 in sharpening and performance IMO but my AUS-10 is only a week and a half old). The G3 is pretty similar if a bit better edge retention and a little less burr in sharpening (perhaps those are connected- ie. I suck at chasing a burr). I have not used or held an AS. Koki told me he had 6 left when I ordered my aus-10 so there are 5 or fewer. Hidatool also has a 270 for 5 dollars more if you really like the idea of aus-10

Tojiro are solid. Fit and finish can be questionable but if you are in the states and order from cktg you can ask mark for something nice- though the real deals are to be had on amazon with these knives I have paid as little as 60 CAD shipped for knives (not small ones) thru amazon but you are on your own with the quality of what you're going to get. Also as an aside beware of fakes on amazon.com (the american amazon) there seem to be alot on that site. 

Fujiwara are good too- AUS-8 at that hardness is decent- easy to sharpen and retention will still blow your socks off if you've only ever used german steel. I only own a 120 petty in the fkm but they have interesting knives and I'm going to get their 210 yo western deba to replace my lobster splitter. I think the wine colored handles are cool too  To be honest though these are probably my least favourite of the bunch. Fit and finish on my petty is probably the most detestable and these knives are the most asymmetrical which you have mentioned so far. Make sure you research asymmetry in japanese knives, it is important to know before sharpening that most people will recommend that you maintain the asymmetry when sharpening. 

I think the G3 is probably worth the price as ginsanko western handled knives are pretty hard to come by, there are only a few that I know of and they tend to run either more expensive (gesshin and I believe Tosho sells a Konosuke 240 yo gyuto in ginsanko) or slightly lower in terms of handle quality (mr. tanaka).

Yoshihiro makes a nicer yo gyuto in aus-8 which is hardened further and I tend to like a little better. The grinds on these knives are nice and the handles are a little smaller but very nicely finished pakkawood. They also manufacture a pretty good lookin aus-10 yo gyuto. Both of these knives are pricey though.

For what it's worth I hear from friends who are working cooks suisin inox don't retain their edges tremendously well. That can be a boon or a bane depending on how you want to look at it.

I also question what makes a professional baby a knife- the price, or the construction of the knife? the material? If you are worried about babying I'd look for something that's going to run you less than 25% of a regular paycheque to replace...  However my first encounter involving my sujihiki and a stainless carving fork taught me a lot about how much you really have to baby a knife as far as actual cutting is concerned (not much)


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You should also look at the Gonbei hammered series.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

FYI Yoshihiro makes knives for the gesshin uraku brand if you didn't know.  Gesshin uraku has special specifications though, so not exactly the same.  Anyway, that's probably why spoiledbroth mentioned it.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

I did not know that! I bought my sujihiki directly from yoshihiro (who also seem to manufacture the cheapo Brieto brand knives on ebay...). I have since seen and handled a 240 gyuto in the same series but not sharpened it. Fit and finish looked as good if not better. They are decent knives but not really great for the $$$.

Forgot to add some comments about the Hiromoto knives- the aus-10 gyuto reminds me alot of the Misono UX10 I handled in that it is generally like a more french profile (less of an aggressive drop from the spine to the tip, very very gentle belly).

The Tenmi Jyuraku seem to be the same only much taller.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

MillionsKnives said:


> FYI Yoshihiro makes knives for the gesshin uraku brand if you didn't know. Gesshin uraku has special specifications though, so not exactly the same. Anyway, that's probably why spoiledbroth mentioned it.


The knives Jon specs are typically going to have better grinds than other rebrands and better FF, and they'll be real sharp otb. His prices are usually competitive, but even if you spend a few bucks more its worth it.

Rick


----------



## fibonacci (May 21, 2015)

I ended up getting the the fujiwara fkm 270mm after reading the comments. Seemed like the best all around. I'll probably end up buying a petty and sujihiki from either the gonbei hammered series or possibly Hiromoto's AS if I can find them, the patina is legit.

I also recently watched Springhammer and it made me interested in knives from Anryu, Takamura, and Masakage. Anybody have familiarty with any of those?


----------

